# Wilhelmina 1896-1913 / Eskasoni 1913-1923



## FSG631 (Nov 23, 2006)

Dear All,

I try to shed some light on the following Lady:

SS WILHELMINA

Building Yard: Short Bros., Pallion, Sunderland, Great Britain
Type: Single Propeller Steam Ship
Hull Number: 255
Year of Build: June 1896
Gross Tonnage:	2730 GRT
Deadweight: 4470 tdw
Length: 314 ft, 95.48 m (registered length) 95,71 m
Breadth: 42 ft, 13.16 m (breadth) 13,14 m
Draft: 6.40 m (depth) 6,52 m
Engine: triple-expansion engine, 1800 HP, made by Blair & Co., Stockton
Speed: 11 Knots
Official Number: 112672

She lasted until scuttled with obsolete gas ammunition in the Bay of Biskay in 1947. As of 1923 she was under German Flag under the names GUSTAV SALLING - 1926, KARL LEONHARD - 1927, ERIK LARSEN - 1938, DORA OLDENDORFF - 1947.

Under her last name you will find pictures.

However, I am interested in the years 1896 to 1923.

Sofar, it has been really difficult to find information, also on the owners managers. These were:

WILHELMINA 1896 – 1899 Stoomvaart Mij. Noord Europa, Rotterdam (NL Flag) - Kapitein G.S. Bone 1897-1899, Call Sign QCGS

Noord Europa was a company established in the Netherlands by Messrs. T. Stephen & Sons, London to dodge stricter safety and crewing regulations in GB. T. Stehpen had ordered the vessel at Short Bros. In 1900 the vessel came back under UK flag, registered Owner Wilhelmina SS Co Ltd., London. Appointed Managers were Stephen & Sons. In 1915 the vessel was passed on to "Home" SS Co. Ltd., St. Johns/NF (CAN), and renamed ESKASONI, managed by J.A. YOUNG. Passed on to 1915 – 1919 Gaston, Williams & Wigmore Steamship Ltd., St. John’s /NF (CAN), then to 1919 - 1921 A. S. Randall & Co. Ltd., then to 1921 – 29.12.1923 (1.6.1923) The New Line SS Co. Ltd., Leith (GBR), R. Mackie & Co. appointed as managers.

For this time, 1896 to 1923, I did not find ANY PICTURES. Also no Info on the managers, i.e. T. Stephen & Sons , J.A: Young, A. S. Randall & Co. Ltd. or indeed R. Mackie & Co. , whereas I would have thought that at least on the letter there would be SOME info.

ANYONE?

Cheers!


----------



## FSG631 (Nov 23, 2006)

Dear All,


there might be spelling mistakes in the Ownership details, As I found references with different spelling. But the basic questions remain, especially regarding Mr. Mackie of Leith!!!!!

Anyone?


----------



## brianwnz (Apr 4, 2010)

*Another Wilhelmina?*

Hi,

I don't spend much time on this site, but I have my own Wilhelmina puzzle - the online version of the 1911 Encyclopedia Brittanica mentions an American Wilhelmina which in 1921 had the "largest marine (gas) producer plant, with a 350 BHP gas engine and two gas producers.

I have failed to find many other records of this vessel (I assume it was an older steam vessel that was repowered, but can't be sure; often the steam HP was reduced when a gas engine of the time was fitted) - do you think it might be the same? Or have you found any other Wilhelmina's in your research? 

I do have a reference to a gas powered Wilhelmina, engine and producer made by Machinfabriek Drakenburgh, of Utrecht, and the vessel was stated to be one of a group that were all 500-700 tons deadweight, so assume this is the vessel I want, but the American ownership seems wrong - any thoughts or leads?

My research is in regard to marine gas engines - funny that they are coming back in vogue over 100 years after they first appeared!

Thanks in advance,

Brian


----------



## dorbel (Mar 26, 2013)

That must be a different Wilhelmina Brian.

See http://www.marhisdata.nl/printschip.php?id=7290

for Wilhelmina, later Eskasoni.


----------



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

FSG631 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I try to shed some light on the following Lady:
> 
> ...


On 17th April 1895 the company Stoomvaart-Maatschappij Noord-Europa was founded by the following persons:
Mr. Evert Deddes, surveyor, and the London shipowners Thomas Walls Stephens and Samuel Walter Stephens, as well as the company Ph. van Ommeren, represented by Mr. Ph. van Ommeren, ship-broker. The shares in the new company were divided as follows:
Evert Deddes: 1 share
Ph. van Ommeren: 1 share
Thomas Walls Stephens: 104 shares
Samuel Walter Stephens: 24 shares

The Stephens brought the steamship FIRDENE into the company. The managers were Evert Deddes and Thomas Walls Stephens.

The Firdene sank in 1897 near Helgoland after a collision with the Norwegian vessel Bödvar. 9 casualties on the side of Firdene:

Name:	FIRDENE
Type:	Cargo Ship
Launched	20/09/1883
Completed:	09/1883
Builder:	J Wigham Richardson & Co
Yard:	Neptune Yard, Low Walker
Yard Number:	161
Dimensions:	1394grt, 887nrt, 1990dwt, 250.0 x 25.3 x 16.4ft
Engines:	C2cyl (30 & 58 x 36ins), 98nhp
Engines by:	J Wigham Richardson & Co, Low Walker
Propulsion:	1 x Screw
Construction:	Iron
Reg Number:	88749
History:	
09/1883	Firdene SS Co Ltd (EJ Sutton manager)
1885	U Geisser & Co, London
1889	T Stephens & Sons, London
1895	Maats Noord Europa, Rotterdam
08/05/1897	Sank
Comments:	Contract Price £25500, Profit £3990-7s-8d
06/03/1886: Stranded on Capraia Island near Leghorn. Subsequently refloated
08/05/1897: On passage from Cagliari to Stockholm with salt, when she was in collision with the Norwegian barque BODVAR off Helgoland. Both ships sank


----------



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

brianwnz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't spend much time on this site, but I have my own Wilhelmina puzzle - the online version of the 1911 Encyclopedia Brittanica mentions an American Wilhelmina which in 1921 had the "largest marine (gas) producer plant, with a 350 BHP gas engine and two gas producers.
> 
> ...


Brian,
For Wilhelmina see here: http://www.marhisdata.nl/main.php?to_page=schip&id=7299
Zeemeeuw had such an engine: http://www.marhisdata.nl/main.php?to_page=schip&id=7465


----------

